# Crappy MP4



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

vinniebob said:


> h::laughing:  CHECK AGAIN WINDOW LIKER


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Mick Travis said:


> I can't remember a time when apple products were good, and I was there from the beginning. The company is elitist debauchery.


At least they were more decent. The best era for Apple was somewhere between late 00s and early 10s. I mean those huge core count Xeon Mac boxes, upgradable Macbooks and last decent iPhones as well as legendary iPad 2.

Earlier they sold gimmicks or overpriced stuff, now they sell stupidly designed products with cut down features and potential to fry. Not to mention they still use Mac OS and don't offer any upgradability. Their computers are almost duct taped inside and glued together.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

The red spirit said:


> At least they were more decent. The best era for Apple was somewhere between late 00s and early 10s. I mean those huge core count Xeon Mac boxes, upgradable Macbooks and last decent iPhones as well as legendary iPad 2.
> 
> Earlier they sold gimmicks or overpriced stuff, now they sell stupidly designed products with cut down features and potential to fry. Not to mention they still use Mac OS and don't offer any upgradability. Their computers are almost duct taped inside and glued together.


Ouch! When was this period? In the old days we used Wick 20, Commodore 64, Amiga and windows 98 haha.
Good tymes :winky:


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Electrona said:


> Ouch! When was this period? In the old days we used Wick 20, Commodore 64, Amiga and windows 98 haha.
> Good tymes :winky:


I literally wrote when it was.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

Electrona said:


>


I learned programming on a TRS-80 III, but my 1st love was an Atari 1200 XL...


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Mick Travis said:


> I learned programming on a TRS-80 III, but my 1st love was an Atari 1200 XL...


lol, this is so funny roud:



Mick Travis said:


>


This really takes me back. Excellent song! Hehehe...:cooler:


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Electrona said:


> This really takes me back. Excellent song! Hehehe...:cooler:


Not Atari, but...


----------

